# Wade Fishing Around Galveston



## GigEm12 (Mar 12, 2014)

Me and my buddy are trying to go wade fishing next weekend near Galveston. Anybody know of any spots we can try out? I'm not asking for anyone's honey holes. Just a general area where we can go and try to catch some fish. Also, what should we throw for best results? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueWaterCrew (Mar 2, 2014)

Sportsman rd, out about 200+ yards out. You will see a small marsh island. Fish the north side and make sure to be quiet. The reds spook easily. You can pitch plastics on the other side a long the marsh lines. Shuffle your feet...

Live shrimp under poppin cork. 

Note: when walking across the little channel to get to the island, go out far right, like a loop. If you walk straight across, it gets deep fast.


----------



## GigEm12 (Mar 12, 2014)

BlueWaterCrew said:


> Sportsman rd, out about 200+ yards out. You will see a small marsh island. Fish the north side and make sure to be quiet. The reds spook easily. You can pitch plastics on the other side a long the marsh lines. Shuffle your feet...
> 
> Live shrimp under poppin cork.
> 
> Note: when walking across the little channel to get to the island, go out far right, like a loop. If you walk straight across, it gets deep fast.


Thank you blue water, I really appreciate it. I will for sure be trying this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

